# Outlook for D* lighting up new HD channels?



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Based on past history of new satellites being launched and the typical leadtime to debug and bring them on line, when should we expect any new HD channels from the most recent launch?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Right now, the target we are hearing is mid-September, although some have guessed as early as 9 Sept. We'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Based on all information... looks like things may even be AHEAD of schedule, and lit up earlier then we expected it.

See the threads in the DirecTV Programming forum, for the latest and greatest.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Right now, the target we are hearing is mid-September, although some have guessed as early as 9 Sept. We'll just have to wait and see!


I wish we had a definitive answer on which channels will be added in September. They've announced that a number of channels will be added by the end of the year, but how many can we expect in September?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

keith_benedict said:


> I wish we had a definitive answer on which channels will be added in September. They've announced that a number of channels will be added by the end of the year, but how many can we expect in September?


Here ya go: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Where's Harsh to say that they won't be on until November?:sure:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

On the day of the launch, DIRECTV offered a press release that the satellite should go online in "early September".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> Where's Harsh to say that they won't be on until November?:sure:


Did I say November when I was offering projections over a year ago? I remember offering Q3 and late September or more likely October estimates. Perhaps I'm having a bout of convenient memory.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> Did I say November when I was offering projections over a year ago? I remember offering Q3 and late September or more likely October estimates. Perhaps I'm having a bout of convenient memory.


Didn't catch the :sure:

You were always trying to come up with reasons why D10 wouldn't go operational in 6 to 8 weeks like a number of folks were guessing. you kept using SW1 and SW2 as the bases of comments while folks kept saying due to special circumstances they were bad satellites to base your estimates IIRC.

Maybe a review of http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77934 where you say things like *"The first of the satellites is unlikely to be operational until late Q3 at the earliest." *back when the launch date was looking like April or May. Or another post in that same thread where you're saying 5 months, maybe 4, for handoff from Boeing,* "There is no precedent for assuming that either of the satellites will be operational any sooner than five months after their respective launches. If it is verified that Spaceway 2 could have been handed off a month earlier, then I can see where a four month estimate could be substantiated. If you have relevant information that suggests that it can happen faster, I'd be happy to see it."*

Or am I misunderstanding what you're saying?


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

Or am I misunderstanding what you're saying?[/QUOTE]

That is funny!:lol:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> Or am I misunderstanding what you're saying?


At the time of my post, the composition of D1x was an unknown. It was based on the best information at the time along with a statement from a D* executive that the handover would likely require a five month turnaround.

Subsequently, Tibber came up with some definitive information which confirmed that the D1x series would be back to the familiar feed horn configuration.

Perhaps I should have posted a safe harbor statement along with my projections.

Then again, I probably shouldn't apologize until I'm proven wrong...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> At the time of my post, the composition of D1x was an unknown. It was based on the best information at the time along with a statement from a D* executive that the handover would likely require a five month turnaround.
> 
> Subsequently, Tibber came up with some definitive information which confirmed that the D1x series would be back to the familiar feed horn configuration.
> 
> ...


In a post prior to the one I quoted, Tibber (Tom) said "Last Boeing 702 based satellite was turned over to its new owner in 44 days.". Others had also said the SW1/SW2 turnover dates were not the norm which you referred to a number of times, but you kept disputing what everone else was saying. Why don't you mozie back over to the E* section and start telling everyone how Charlies going to get his new MPEG4 based DBS service going with two unepcified satellites that are to launch by EOY 2007.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> In a post prior to the one I quoted, Tibber (Tom) said "Last Boeing 702 based satellite was turned over to its new owner in 44 days."


To which I responded that said satellite was a high power two (2) transponder satellite that employed a much lower frequency signal that was certainly going to offer the CONUS coverage required to deliver SDARS.


> Others had also said the SW1/SW2 turnover dates were not the norm which you referred to a number of times, but you kept disputing what everone else was saying.


Talk is cheap. Backing up with evidence of _similarly purposed_ satellites didn't happen.


> Why don't you mozie back over to the E* section and start telling everyone how Charlies going to get his new MPEG4 based DBS service going with two unepcified satellites that are to launch by EOY 2006.


Charlie's statement has already been sufficiently discredited on the timetable that he promised. It could be done, but it is exceedingly unlikely and most in the thread seem to understand that.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

this is a hint when I spoke to a Debbie (CSR) of DirecTV
she told me they would not tell any customer when the new HD channels will be active ,there @ DirecTV would like to surprise all there customers.
She only gave me a hint like this a 7 to 8 days before.

Coming in September:

NFL Network (Full-Time)

so its what i make of it would be Sept 1st .(Sept 9th is the first NFL game right ?)


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I was just checking signal strengths on my HR20 and noticed a signal strength screen for 103 degree b. They were all 0 signal strength but it's the first time I've seen a signal strength screen for 103b.


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Just did the same. No more N/A. Maybe, just maybe....



glennb said:


> I was just checking signal strengths on my HR20 and noticed a signal strength screen for 103 degree b. They were all 0 signal strength but it's the first time I've seen a signal strength screen for 103b.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I know for a fact that fibers are still being ordered for TBS-HD and Cartoon-HD. They should be up in a couple of weeks! These will be D* exclusives for now.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

It's kinda funny to me that Cartoon-HD even made the new HD channels list.


I hope the new HD channels get added sooner than a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey kids gotta get ther HD fix too!


----------



## ebockelman (Aug 16, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> Hey kids gotta get ther HD fix too!


Don't forget Adult Swim!


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been reading here that Spetember 19th is gonna be the day the HD channels launch.


The DIRECTV website now has more information about the new HD channels. 
It still only says - Coming in September, no exact date yet.
They show the HD channels coming, FAQ, Package descriptions, etc...


----------

